# Camacho Corojo Monarca Cigar Review - Terrific Smoke!!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Where do I even begin... The flavor of this corojo is the best I have ever smoked period! This cigar left me in a drooling stupor of relaxation. A ...

Read the full review here: Camacho Corojo Monarca Cigar Review - Terrific Smoke!!!


----------

